# Hair Fall Problem in Dubai



## Carltonmadsen (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi,

How to deal with hair fall problem in Dubai? What do people do to save their hair?

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Get yourself a shower filter to soften the water - it really helps.


----------



## Carltonmadsen (Apr 27, 2017)

Well, I searched for a water filter and there are some on souq.com. But can't decide which one is good. There are multiple brands.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Carltonmadsen said:


> Well, I searched for a water filter and there are some on souq.com. But can't decide which one is good. There are multiple brands.



Blu is the most popular


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Reddiva said:


> Blu is the most popular


(Swiss)Blu or Blue (h2o)? One is a shower head that you replace, the other one is a part you add before your shower head. Which one is better?


----------



## icelolly (May 1, 2017)

There are some good videos with advice about diffrent products and advice about bringing hair care products from home country as they are diffrent than what you get in Dubai even though could be the same brand. Videos can be found on the very well known YouTube


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Malbec said:


> (Swiss)Blu or Blue (h2o)? One is a shower head that you replace, the other one is a part you add before your shower head. Which one is better?


I use the one that replaces the shower head
Use a good recommended shampoo from the hairdressers too, the shop boughts ones tend to be full of soap like substances which do not help


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Can someone advise how frequent they change the filters on Blu products ? And if the prices on souq are different than the Blu booth in dubai mall ?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought that this is an urban myth !


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Horus_88 said:


> I thought that this is an urban myth !


----------



## bin_asc (Jun 1, 2017)

Seems my post was considered an advert, even though everyone else recommended their own products ( ie. Blue ). 

Just to share again some feedback, the happened to me like the OP, had to switch to a scalp care shampoo and also replaced the shower head with the one that has a filter.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Byja said:


>




They always had hair, although they lived in the desert too

No serious, I also started finding my hair less thick than before and I was blaming aging  Now I feel I'm well again


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

My hair was falling off really badly, even filter wouldn't do it. I took vitamins, and got tests done and apparently it was hormonal that got fixed later on. The water hair makes my hair really dry, which is well, can't do much about it.


----------



## meindubai (Nov 4, 2016)

just get a water filter. I just read about the same problem on another forum.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Avoid direct hit of water on the scalp and even for a bit longer time, especially the hot water.


----------

